# 4x4 actuator removal.



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to pull off my 4wd actuator and it wont come out? Kinda like its caught on something? I didnt want to force it. Removed the 3 bolts. Am I missing something? Thanx


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it in 4wd?


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

No. I even tried turning the wheel to see if it would let go. What started this project. Lately when I switch to 4wd it engages perfect, but when I go back to 2wd, after a few feet it will go back into 4wd. It will go back and fourth a few times like this, then it will stay in 2wd. They are supposed to slide out right?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It should slide right out. If you've ever had your kebc actuator off, the 4x4 actuator is identical to it except theres a little square block on the end that goes inside the differential. Try wiggling it back and forth or try rotating the whole actuator in a circle forward or backward, this should move the collar inside the diff and allow that block to come out.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking it's not returning to fully to the 2wd position. This would cause the "square block" to hang up inside the bottom portion of the hole. Be carefull .. it WILL brake off.:34:


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

That could be. I am going to try again tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I finally got it out and the round housing that goes into the diff is cracked in half. Off to eBay for a new actuator.. Thanks for the help.
BTW. I noticed in the parts diagram there is a little O-ring. Mine didnt have one??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> Well, I finally got it out and the round housing that goes into the diff is cracked in half. Off to eBay for a new actuator.. Thanks for the help.


 
Wow...must have got slammed hard at one time. First time I heard of that part being cracked. Happy-hunting for another one.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i went through 3 of them in my first six months (all warranty) but the 2nd one i got didnt have the rubber ring and when it broke it cracked like ur sayin.. got my 3rd one and took it off to make sure the ring was their before ridding and it was... next time it breaks i will be making it manual shift... just sayin...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Holykaw said:


> Well, I finally got it out and the round housing that goes into the diff is cracked in half. Off to eBay for a new actuator.. Thanks for the help.
> BTW. I noticed in the parts diagram there is a little O-ring. Mine didnt have one??


My actuator cracked like you described. It caused oil to backup into the actuator rendering it useless. I believe this was caused by me waiting to engaged the 4wd AFTER I was already stuck. It only takes it getting slammed into 4wd a couple of times to cause this damage. I will also be going to a manual design. It's a better fix and cheaper also.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I am going to buy one more actuator and use the old one to tinker with the manual shift mod. I am going to try a lever like my wifes ole Eiger.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 on the manual 4x4. What's the point of engaging 4x4 if it takes 5 feet to engage and you click it when your already in a bind. Have to put in 4x4 before because it''s not on-command like Yamaha's. Kawie needs to update this and their diff lock lever.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head!! The wifes old eiger was a great example, switch a easy lever and you were in 4wd. Some of the mud holes/trails I ride you cant tell how bad it is until its to late sometimes. Electric switch isnt bad its the wheel rotation that sux. We need a elec. switch and a Oh-Shiat level.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

manual is the only way to go in my opinion


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice build Rmax, could use a shinier a knob,Lol. Doesn't look like you need to cut much of the plastic... Might go on my next mod list after mine craps out.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah good job. Put a eightball or a grenade on that beast..


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Rmax where did you get your manual set-up if they're not high I will sell my actuator and go the manual way

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Rmax where did you get your manual set-up if they're not high I will sell my actuator and go the manual way
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


He designed them himself....I'm runnin one on my brute and love it.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Nice build Rmax, could use a shinier a knob,Lol. Doesn't look like you need to cut much of the plastic... Might go on my next mod list after mine craps out.


thats a picture of my brute with the first shifter i made(the first was a honda parking brake lever mounted to the rack) this one has seen several diffrent designs, until the present one, the cut in the plastic is also shorter, than mine
note; thread pitch 5/16 course you can put what you want on it, i hat a chrome skull for awhile


----------

